

Ask HN: Travel Search APIs with deep-linking or booking - wmaiouiru

Hello HN,<p>Similar question has been asked 2 782 days ago by SABmore at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=2992968, but I would like to ask again to get more coverage.<p>I am working on a multi-modal travel search engine website that aggregates every possible travel modality for travel planning in US. The travel modalities include: public transit, taxi, flight, bus, airport shuttle, car rental, boats, or other unique services suck as uber or lyft. May you recommend travel APIs that can obtain information such as price, available seats, schedule, and checkout links?<p>Thank you!
======
redox_
Don't know if you've already chosen the underlying search engine; but you
should give a try to Algolia, especially for its
relevance+popularity+geosearch capabilities.

------
adityadhoot
The booking engines online such as Priceline, Kayak, Travelocity use APIs
provided by Travelport, Sabre, Amadeus, & ITA (now Google).

